# smoke vault burner problem



## westsmoke (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi, I have a Smoke Vault 24" that is having a burner problem. The flame is extremely yellow and has ruined a rack of ribs by coating it with soot. After further inspection, the burner looks like it may have begun to melt at the orrifices. My question is: Does anyone know where I could buy a replacement burner for that? Ive not been able to find one online. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## grampyskids (Jan 31, 2010)

Call CAMP CHEF Customer Service. They should be able to send you a replacement burner for less than $15.


----------



## bassman (Jan 31, 2010)

E-mail Brett ([email protected]campchef.com).  He will help you.  I had a problem with mine a couple of years ago and he just sent me a new one.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 31, 2010)

Now thats really nice to know since I also have a smoke vault 24". They are a good smoke and I haven't had any problems with mine.


----------



## westsmoke (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help. Ill let you know how it works out. Hopefully Ill get it fixed soon. Ive seen some great looking grub on the website and I think I need to get a fattie or 2 smoking!


----------



## old poi dog (Feb 1, 2010)

Camp Chef's Customer Service is great.  When I first got my smoker, I had a problem with a part damaged in shipping.  They sent me a replacement for free.  I didn't even have to pay for the shipping.


----------

